
Ask HN: How do you overcome unrestness and procastination? - hubatrix
The million dollar question, other than pomodoro.
======
stray
You'd be amazed at how effective getting plenty of sleep and drinking lots of
water can be.

And believe it or not -- making your bed first thing in the morning.

------
seren
Exercise, sleep, meditation. When you feel better overall, you tend to be more
focused, and less anxious.

